# Old Garcia Kingfisher GK-12 help



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I found an old Garcia Kingfisher GK-12 reel. I was wondering if anyone might have some info on this. It seems like a nice solid reel and I would like to use it. The main thing I was wondering is if anyone knows what range of line weight it can handle?
Thanks!


----------

